# ICW in New Jersey



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

It's time to complete second half of my trip from Houston and bring my boat from NC to NYC. I know it's getting chilly. I'm planning to use ICW all way up to Manasquan inlet if weather is not just right.
It seems like cruisers avoid NJ part of the ICW. It looks shallow and there is a fixed bridge or two... Garmin’s blue chart software doesn't show bridge's clearances and I have a set of old 1982 paper charts, so, I guess, some info is outdated.
Can anybody tell me what the bridges clearances are?
What else should I be aware of? Is there any really good waterway guide for the area?
Thanks for the help.
Vlad


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

I am originally from NJ, and used to do a lot of boating in that area. The only fixed bridge that I know of is the one that connects to Long Beach Island. It is pretty tall, but don't know the exact height. I haven't been much south of that, so don't know if there are others. 

Manasquan Inlet is a good choice. I would stay away from barnegat inlet however. Lots of sandbars, strong currents...

Try Dozier's Waterway Guide (North Edition). I just picked up a copy of the South Edition at West Marine. They were all on clearance $10 from $39. I was pretty impressed with it, and would assume the north edition is just as good. If not, you are only out $10. Good luck with the rest of your trip.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

You can view more recent charts on line here: NOAA
OR download printable detailed chart books here: NOAA BookletCharts
for free.
I think that most folks do not use this part of the ICW much are for the reasons you mentioned and given the right weather window it can be covered in around 20 hours of sailing time from Cape May to Sandy Hook.
Are you going to keep your boat on Staten Island this winter?

Cruising up the Chesapeake should be fun (watch out for really shallow water here). You better get moving soon.
I am sure I speak for all that you post a log of this trip if you can.
Good luck.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

CalebD, thanks for the link to online charts, I’m falling behind the technology… 
BlueWaterMD, thanks for WM lead…
I found two fixed bridges with 35 ft clearance on charts, on in Avalon and another one in Ocean City.
Does anybody know what is real clearance there?. I understand that it is changing according to tide. My boat’s clearance, according to book is 37 ft and 4 inches. From my previous experience, there is always a few feet extra at each bridge I crossed, according to bridge’s gauge.
So, should I look for another route or I will be OK at most times, except highest tide?
CalebD, I probably put my boat into some marina for in-water storage, then switch to mooring in spring.
I’m going to build servo-pendulum windvane and do some interior repairs over winter; I’ll need electricity and heat.
I really like idea of Liberty Landing Marina – I work in Jersey City. I have irregular schedule, so boat may provide a shelter between shifts. You see, I’m very good in finding excuses  
I got a new laptop, so, I hope, my updates will be regular.
Best
Vlad


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

Double check the depths south of Atlantic City. It is strictly small outboard country. Tidal ranges inside tend to be small. I would not count much help from the tide in clearing bridges.
On the other hand, the trip outside is pretty easy. Just be aware that the only usable (by strangers) inlets are Cape May, Atlantic City, and Manasquan.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CrazyRU...the only FIXED bridge on the waterway near ocean city has a 56 clearance. I think you are looking at the 35ft. clearance near Margate which is NOT on the waterway...there is a bascule bridge near there that you DO go through. 
The one at Avalon IS a problem so you need to go outside from Cape May to Atlantic City...that is a days sail...just wait for the right weather and you can have a nice sail before hitting the casinos!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Vlad,
I used to work in Jersey ***** and wished I could keep my boat there as well instead of up at Nyack. I looked at Newport and have spent a night or two at Liberty Landing while transiting NY Harbor. 
While Liberty Landing is not cheap for winter storage in the water it could be worth compared to living on land if you could live on your boat given real estate costs in the area.
Liberty Landing Marina - New Jersey Marina - It sounds like it is also close to your job.
gc1111 basically has laid out the case as to why sailors with a boat of any reasonable draft do not use the ICW in NJ: it is too shallow for most boats. It sounds like you should only use a few inlets (Cape May, AC and Manasquan) for refuge if the weather forces your hand to do so. That is why most people just try to do the leap from Cape May to NYC.
There is also some information available from the USCG in their 'Coastal Pilot' (free) downloads. CP 3 covers Sandy Hook to Virginia and while there is a lot of stuff you do not need it will describe known hazards at every inlet and what to expect for mariners. It is mainly intended for commercial boating interests but contains important info for cruisers if you can find it. United States Coast Pilot®
You just have to scan through it to the parts that are important to you and can be kept on your lap top computer.
I enjoyed reading your posts on your way from the Gulf to NC that you posted. I live right across the Hudson from Jersey City in Manhattan and can see the Colgate clock and the Statue of Liberty when I walk to the water.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey I went inside last Nov. from Barnegat light to Atlantic city. Only concern was the depth, I draw 3-4 and was bumping a few times.
If you come in at Manesquan (atlantic city) and need to anchor,hang a right (north) just before the first bridge (instead of turning south into Trumps) and go up into that cut/creek till the end (brigadoon) and anchor there in the little cul-de-sac and you can dingy to the shore and cross the street . there is everything ecept a laundrymat (grocery,post office,liqor,bar) spent 3-4 days there last year. beats $5 a foot at trumps !!
Oh and Barnegat light is another good anchorage except in a Northernly gets choppy, and getting out the inlet is fine, just dont turn north till you clear the submerged north jetty. go to the bouy.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

NEW link today for online charts...discard your old links!

NOAA's On-Line Chart Viewer
Also...small correction to JTC's post...Atlantic City is Absecon inlet...Manasquan is a day sail north.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

yea, Absecon = Atlantic city, my bad. not manasquan. Any hoo- the little cut on the north side of the inlet works great for us budget minded sailing types. Also there are probable plenty of other spots along the less traveled Jersey ICW that one could likely anchor and/or land a dingy. The fish island just north of Atlantic city looked interesting but I was in "gotta go" mode.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone any expierence going from Barnegat Intlet to the northern most inlet which I believe to be the Manasquan inlet? Any problem witha 36 Powerboat? What percentage of this is a headway speed only?

Thinking of doing it twoard the end of April and want to stay inside...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Cam, I think the bright boys at NOAA have screwed the pooch this time. Their new viewer uses the Adobe Flash Player--which has long been problematic because of security flaws in it. Even worse, many companies like HP and Dell are shipping Vista-64 on new laptops and desktops, and Adobe has not bothered releasing a 64-bit version of the Flash player, so those folks have to step down to a 32-bit browser or they can't access the charts at all.

Then there's the site design itself...The master catalog listings (and catalog is a verb, catalogue is the noun) are nearly illegible in that fancy serif typeface.

Looks like NOAA needs a new web design team, and someone's kid sister has been given too big a job.

YUCHH.


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

I have not been in this area for a number of years, so I can't offer current information. However if you are planning to use any inlets other than Manasquan, Atlantic City or Cape May, I STRONGLY recommend you get good local knowlege. Even if you are familiar with running such inlets, these are continuously shifting area, charts cannot be reliable, and conditions can be poor. If you don't have experience running these inlets (the Jersey shore and Long Is South shore where I live), don't even consider it.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Since my arrival in NYC, I have a good knowledge of the inlets and ICW already. JDCooper joined me for the trip and we have had some finest adventures. Route 35 bridge across Manasquan inlet is closed until March, so make sure the repairs are complete. How do I know about it? We entered ICWW at Atlantic City and decided to stay inside because of weather. We made alright to Manasquan inlet to realize that we cannot get outside and have to turn around and motor 50 miles back to Barnegat inlet. ICWW is tight and narrow there. There are many bridges to open. Pleasant Point canal has very strong currents, in 4-5 knots at wrong times, make sure you time it right. It is not fun to be pushed toward closed bridge at 5 knots. There are two bridges on a canal. 
Overall – trip is fun and doable, but it will require some studying and planning, apparently we didn’t do any.


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

I live on Barnegat Bay at Toms River. The trip is OK..you MUST stay in the channel at Barnegat, and sometimes this is wrong due to the shifting sandbars. The is absolutly NO boat traffic here now and it usually does not begin till the third week in April. There is a Coast Guard Station just inside of Barnegat inlet on the south side and places to anchor. However, this is a tourist area and largly a summer populated area, so provisions are few if available at all. There is no way I would look forward to a trip before April due to the very limited boat traffic. Also, some of the state markers may be missing. The one at Long Point at the mouth of Toms River is gone...probably due to ice. We were Ice Boating just 4 weeks ago on the bay. Many of the makeres are locally maintained and are not in place at this time of year. Also, the Manasquan Bridge is closed till March.

Cuppa...A 36' power boat inside from Barnegat to Manasquan is VERY doable...Just the Point Plesant Canal can have a current. Plenty of sport fisherman make the run with no problem...just watch the markers. Trip should take about 3 1/2 -4 hours.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the Info, What are the clearens on the Bridge, Would they all need to be opened for a sportfisher 14 ft. High?

Let me know what you think?

The Concearns that were noted with the inlets is the Current and Shifting Bars? I have not expierence here so any help is appreicated?


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

Cuppa,

If you do not have experience with running inlets, only use the Cape May, Atlantic City and Manasquan inlets to get between the ocean and the bay. This is not really a problem since they are just a day sail in the ocean between them. The other inlets really require local knowlege - even experienced strangers should be reluctant to use them.

The problems are current, shifting bars and ocean waves. I have been living on the south shore of Long Island for 50 years and the inlets still scare me. A couple of times they came close to killing me. I have finally reached the point where I can tell if they will be safe and have the patience to wait if not. If you do not have the experience you will not understand what happens to a little 8 ft. ocean wave when it encounters a 5 knot ebb current in shallow water.

Stick to the 3 major inlets, they can be used at almost any time. Have fun running the bay - expect to find the bottom more than once, but it will be mud and not terribly dangerous. If you like bays and marshes it is a great trip.

Consult NOAA charts for closed bridge clearances. Go to navcen.uscg.gov and check out the Local Notice to Mariners. Go to the NOAA Web site for chart information. Plan a little and you can enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Dick Pluta (Feb 25, 2006)

Total agreement with all of the above. The only thing I can add is try to time the Point Pleasant Canal for slack tide. It's the only inlet/outlet for Barnegat Bay all the way down to Barnegat Inlet. That's a whole lot of water and it all goes through the canal. The current is extreme and the bridge is unforgiving.

Dick Pluta
AEGEA
Nassau, Bahamas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What is the average speed that you can run? 


I am transporting a Boat North to MA and I would like to see the bay, but Time is also an issue, What can I expect outside of the ICW around First of May?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

cuppa, the Jersey inlets are (not just "can be" but "are") real killers if the wind and current set up against each other and some weather kicks in. There are some that even the local USCG stations will not run in bad weather. And, the Jersey shore is way shallower than you might think for long distances offshore, resulting in more bad wave action in many places. 

So if you've got no experience with those things--keep well off unless the wx is forecast as excellent. I knew someone who made the mistake of running too close to shore, his boat sank and hisbody has never been found. The USCG and NJSP couldn't launch a rescue boat until the next day, because their inlets were running so rough.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The boat is in Forked River So I would be heading North through the ICW after hearing the comments, and I do appreciate them. Do you feel this way about the Manasquan inlet, and when I was to come out of there how far offshore would you recomend running to stay out of trouble.... My Goal would be to head up through NYC.... What do you think... Is the risk so great that you would recomend putting the boat on a truck, and shipping it or as long as I get a day with good weather, and I will let you define that??? do you feel that this journey would be ok?

Sorry for all the questions but you guys all seem really knowledgeable...


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Cuppa,
It is a motor boat that you are moving right?
If you timed the tides and weather correctly why would you not consider going out Manasquan Inlet and power up on the ocean for the < 50 miles or so to NYC? If the wind and weather are calm you could probably make it to NYC under power in about 3 hours. 
If you try to take the ICW you have to go much slower as you risk running hard aground.
Find out how the tides work in Manasquan Inlet and time your exit there for the tail end of the flood or slack tide at low or full ebb. This way there will be less waves kicked up by the exiting or entering tidal current. 
There will probably be waves in any event so don't go speeding out of the inlet. You will need to have forward motion to steer the boat and that is about all.
Once you clear the inlet you should be able to power up to whatever is comfortable on your power boat given the sea state (waves).
If you have resort to shipping the boat you will only spend a lot of money and not learn that much. A good source for tides (but not necessarily currents) is NOAA: Tide Tables
I have sailed from Fire Island Inlet to NYC (@50 miles) in a 26' sailboat so why would not this same distance be do-able from south NJ? It took us nearly 10 hours but it should not take you nearly as much. Heck, I could even be convinced to come along if the timing, tides and weather were right for a nominal fee and help you get to where you are headed.
My proposition assumes that your engines and mechanicals are all in working order. I could potentially help out there too.
Good luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Calebd,

It is a Motor Boat and That is the thought I had to use the Manasquan inlet. But Wouldn't I be utilising the ICW from Forked River tothrough the canal to get there? 

How great is the rick of running agroung between Forked River through the canal to the Manasuqn River? What is the Averag spped you can go in that portion of the ICW..

Thanks for the help..


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

What is your draft?
You should be all right, as long as you stay in the channel. It is well marked. You cannot go fast there, I’d say 6 -9 knots at most, northern part of the ICW is no wake zone anyway – it is all residential. 
Bottom is soft, so grounding shouldn’t be a problem.
Time you departure, so you can hit a Pleasure point canal at slack water. It is 15 nm from Fork River to canal entrance, about 20 nm to inlet


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Draft on this baot is 35". I think it should be fine but a couple others in other posts have talked about bumping the bottom..


Thanks for your feedback..


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

We are sailboaters, we have that big thing sticking down there. You shouldn't have any problem with 35''


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

In a power boat, current in the Point Pleasant canal should not be a severe problem. However it can be an issue when exiting the Manasquan Inlet. A general rule for transiting inlets - IN EITHER DIRECTION - is to do it on the flood tide. Wait for sea conditions with 3ft. or less waves. Listen to the VHF weather. And check out the status of that bridge in Manasquan - call the CG station there if you have questions.
Enjoy the trip, should be fun.


----------



## craigimass (Feb 23, 2009)

Island north of AC is Brigantine - you cannot go into the inlet there - it is shoal, even for low draft powerboats - not even marked.

You have to go in AC inlet (Absecon inlet) and then over in the ICW to the back end of that island. Very pretty and wild at the north end.....the south end is developed - mostly residential. Next island north are Long Beach Island. Yes, shallow running inside.

The Absecon inlet is notorious for currents going every which way. I have negotiated it in 13, 15 and 17 foot powerboats and feared for my life many a time. One of my dads friends cracked the hull on a 55 Hatteras coming through there. The channel is fairly thin and you have little choice as to which way to go.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> CrazyRU...the only FIXED bridge on the waterway near ocean city has a 56 clearance. I think you are looking at the 35ft. clearance near Margate which is NOT on the waterway...there is a bascule bridge near there that you DO go through.
> The one at Avalon IS a problem so you need to go outside from Cape May to Atlantic City...that is a days sail...just wait for the right weather and you can have a nice sail before hitting the casinos!


Sorry - I know this is an old post but this is wrong info. 

Just south of ICW marker 280 is a fixed bridge with 35' vertical. On the land this is the Ocean City 34th St. bridge. (chart 12316)

Margate also has a 25' fixed bridge (the Longport bridge) near marker 231, but the ICW is permanently detoured around it.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Right you are on #280...missed it. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Not at all. I go over it a couple of times a week and it is annoying me more and more. I'm ashamed that my state would put such a low bridge over the ICW.


----------

